# Kustom Renwal visible chassis......



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

This thing was on my Grail List for many years, and thru the generosity of a model buddy I was able to pick it up at a decent price. It had been partially assembled, had been damaged, and was missing a few parts. One of my best friends has a "parts kit" (unbelievable...) and kindly donated to the cause to get this thing in good condition again. It really is just HUGE. That's the first thing that hits you when you get the basic chassis assembled. It just gets bigger from there! After a lot of sanding, filling, and tweaking, I decided to do some kustom paint work on it. It's shot in House of Kolors Kandy Apple Red urethane over Orion silver base coat. Most of the mechanical parts had to be reworked but it all functions well now. I added the skull shifter out of the parts box. The motor for it is coming in the near future, I have two original kits from the early 60's.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

This will kind of put the size in perspective!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

dang. what scale is it? 
all you need now is a body to put on it...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice work! Will be a shame to cover it up. But looking forward to the end result.

Have we seen build threads on all the other kits in the case?


BTW - what is going on - on top of the shelf in the upper left.....


----------



## George K (9 mo ago)

Tim Nolan said:


> View attachment 321811
> 
> 
> This will kind of put the size in perspective!


----------



## George K (9 mo ago)

Hi Tim. Nice work on the chassis!! Love the paint work. I have this exact model but I am missing the #160 Steering Wheel and the #208 Battery Contacts(4) from my kit. Any ideas where I could obtain those items? Please advise and thanks for your time.

George


----------

